# Button, Button - Would you press it?



## LexiFlame (Aug 9, 2012)

This was a story written by Richard Matheson, it has also been altered for The Twilight Zone and The Box (2009). But I wanted to know, if someone offered you this box with a button, and said that if you pushed the button, you'd receive $10,000,000 but someone, somewhere in the world would die, would you push it? Now in the original story, your SO dies, and in the TV show and movie, you yourself ended up dying because the next person pushed the button. Let's say that you are actually guaranteed that the person who dies will have no part in your life, you have never met them, and you will never know who they were, as well as you will live out your full life as if this had never happened. So what would you do?


----------



## friendly80sfan (May 12, 2011)

I wouldn't push it. I'm not just saying that to sound like a good person. I couldn't live with myself knowing my action caused someone to die. No amount of money could mask that guilt.


----------



## Madman (Aug 7, 2012)

I would not push the button. It would be some kind of contract killing.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

No. I have no reason to kill some random person who has never done me any harm. And as I don't have $10,000,000 now, I would be no worse off than I am currently by not pushing the button.


----------



## gammagon (Aug 8, 2012)

Master Mind said:


> No. I have no reason to kill some random person who has never done me any harm. And as I don't have $10,000,000 now, I would be no worse off than I am currently by not pushing the button.


This. I am happy as I am. No human life is worth an inanimate object, such as money.


----------



## Empty (Sep 28, 2011)

Personally, I'd like to know who exactly will be dying if I pressed the button.


----------



## MrMagpie (Aug 22, 2012)

While there is no doubt in my mind that my family would benefit, I think the actual gaining of the $10,000,000 itself would be too problematic to bother with. It's not the ethical question of causing the death of a stranger that bothers me, just the logical consequences of suddenly having that much money.


----------



## OldManRivers (Mar 22, 2012)

I would think of my preschool grandson - and certainly not push the button. I have enough survivor's guilt about Vietnam. Don't want any more, don't want blood money.


----------



## Runemarks (Jul 23, 2012)

I saw that movie last month :3
Even if I didn't know that person and nothing happened to me, I would never press it.


----------



## staticmud (Jun 28, 2012)

Sure, I'd push the button. I mean, if I don't know them and it's just one person somewhere, why not? People die all the time anyway. If I did feel guilty I could use some of the money for charity for something.


----------



## LexiFlame (Aug 9, 2012)

Haha, I kind of love how this thread is turning out. So far we have 7 votes for no, and every one of those people replied to this thread as well to explain their reasons. We also have 5 votes for yes and 2 votes for maybe, and out of those, only one person replied here to share their views. It's just interesting to think about... I wonder, if I had made this poll to show people's usernames, would there be a lot more people voting for no?..


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Lexibear said:


> Haha, I kind of love how this thread is turning out. So far we have 7 votes for no, and every one of those people replied to this thread as well to explain their reasons. We also have 5 votes for yes and 2 votes for maybe, and out of those, only one person replied here to share their views. It's just interesting to think about... I wonder, if I had made this poll to show people's usernames, would there be a lot more people voting for no?..


I wondered if that would happen too. I wonder if this effect has a name in psychology.

I haven't voted, but I thought of an alternate perspective. What if you used that money to go toward saving hundreds, if not thousands of lives? Or toward advancing research, or changing the world in some way? Just a thought. That's the only way I could see myself pushing the button, but at the end of the day would probably not do it.


----------



## Calliver (Jul 22, 2011)

Yes, I'd push it just to have ten million dollars and roll around in the money. Life would be good, and I don't get caught up on guilt or anything like that. Could be a baby that I kill by pressing the button, doesn't make a difference to me.


----------



## Mr Canis (Mar 3, 2012)

Lexibear said:


> Let's say that you are actually guaranteed that the person who dies will have no part in your life, you have never met them, and you will never know who they were, as well as you will live out your full life as if this had never happened. So what would you do?


With this in place, sure thing. Random people are dying all the time. Might as well collect a cool $10 million against what is inevitable anyway.


----------



## zethry (Nov 15, 2011)

I almost voted without reading the scenario. I'm the kind of person who likes buttons. I love pushing buttons. I like to ring the bell at the receptionist's desk. I'd be the one to push the Do Not Push Button button. I'm the one who touches the wall where there's a sign that says "Wet Paint! Do Not Touch!" So, if it was just a button, yeah I'd push it. But not at the cost of someone's life. So I voted "No, definitely not" after I read the scenario. Life is precious and priceless. I could not live knowing that I got money at the cost of someone's life; guilt would plauge me forever.


----------



## A Little Bit of Cheeze (Apr 21, 2012)

I'd only push it if it was big and red :crazy:

But, seriously, I don't really care whether my actions would kill somebody, everybody's going to die sooner or later. On the other hand, though, I don't care about the money either, so I'd rather _not_ mess up somebody's family's life by having them die. I might be careless but not necessarily cruel :tongue:. So I'd probably tell the guy with the box to gtfo.


----------



## A Little Bit of Cheeze (Apr 21, 2012)

zethry said:


> I almost voted without reading the scenario. I'm the kind of person who likes buttons. I love pushing buttons. I like to ring the bell at the receptionist's desk. I'd be the one to push the Do Not Push Button button. I'm the one who touches the wall where there's a sign that says "Wet Paint! Do Not Touch!" So, if it was just a button, yeah I'd push it. But not at the cost of someone's life. So I voted "No, definitely not" after I read the scenario. Life is precious and priceless. I could not live knowing that I got money at the cost of someone's life; guilt would plauge me forever.


Lol. I almost did the same thing.... there's just something about buttons |D


----------



## Trinidad (Apr 16, 2010)

Lexibear said:


> Haha, I kind of love how this thread is turning out. So far we have 7 votes for no, and every one of those people replied to this thread as well to explain their reasons. We also have 5 votes for yes and 2 votes for maybe, and out of those, only one person replied here to share their views. It's just interesting to think about... I wonder, if I had made this poll to show people's usernames, would there be a lot more people voting for no?..


Very well. I was one of the first who voted yes. People die all the time through our actions or lack thereof, so one more death in exchange for 10 million dollars doesn't phase me one bit. Especially since in your scenario I don't know them and won't be affected in any way.


----------



## nottie (Mar 2, 2011)

Nope. If normal money doesn't buy happiness, I doubt blood money would.




zethry said:


> I almost voted without reading the scenario. I'm the kind of person who likes buttons. I love pushing buttons. I like to ring the bell at the receptionist's desk. I'd be the one to push the Do Not Push Button button. I'm the one who touches the wall where there's a sign that says "Wet Paint! Do Not Touch!" So, if it was just a button, yeah I'd push it. But not at the cost of someone's life. So I voted "No, definitely not" after I read the scenario. Life is precious and priceless. I could not live knowing that I got money at the cost of someone's life; guilt would plauge me forever.


Haha, same. If I came across the button in life I probably wouldn't read the plaque next to it until after gleefully pressing  Oops. Safe to say I'd be a wreck after that.


----------



## Laguna (Mar 21, 2012)

I can't believe so many posters would kill someone for 10 mil. 
Never.
Ever.
Would rather be homeless then do something like that.
ugggh


----------



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

I am genuinely disturbed that there are so many people who would press it.

Just... wow.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

Laguna said:


> I can't believe so many posters would kill someone for 10 mil.
> Never.
> Ever.
> Would rather be homeless then do something like that.
> ugggh





Grish said:


> I am genuinely disturbed that there are so many people who would press it.
> 
> Just... wow.


I am not surprised in the slightest.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

Master Mind said:


> Laguna said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe so many posters would kill someone for 10 mil.
> ...


----------



## turmauge (Jun 14, 2011)

Well I'd definitely fucking push it. I mean if it were guaranteed that I'd never know the person who died and that I would be able to live out my natural life, then why the hell not. Imo it's practically guilt-free (yes I'm a monster) - push button, get money, and I won't even really get proof that they killed a person besides their word.

@Master Mind
YES THAT VIDEO.


----------



## HAL 9000 (Aug 26, 2012)

I'd never press it, because of... reasons. Eh, I'm too tired to think about it right now...
Basically,
-guilt
-lack of knowledge/the benefit of the doubt
-not enough money offered! XD
-it's immoral, and that trumps all the above reasons


----------



## LexiFlame (Aug 9, 2012)

HAL 9000 said:


> I'd never press it, because of... reasons. Eh, I'm too tired to think about it right now...
> Basically,
> -guilt
> -lack of knowledge/the benefit of the doubt
> ...


Oh come on, I offered higher than all the movies and shows did! It started out as $20,000 XD


----------



## LexiFlame (Aug 9, 2012)

Fate said:


> Personally, I'd like to know who exactly will be dying if I pressed the button.


Well that kind of defeats the purpose of this poll. If you knew who will be dying, the decision might be based on their life rather than just your ethics regarding taking the money and knowing there will be a death as a direct result of your actions.


----------



## LexiFlame (Aug 9, 2012)

zethry said:


> I almost voted without reading the scenario. I'm the kind of person who likes buttons. I love pushing buttons. I like to ring the bell at the receptionist's desk. I'd be the one to push the Do Not Push Button button. I'm the one who touches the wall where there's a sign that says "Wet Paint! Do Not Touch!" So, if it was just a button, yeah I'd push it. But not at the cost of someone's life. So I voted "No, definitely not" after I read the scenario. Life is precious and priceless. I could not live knowing that I got money at the cost of someone's life; guilt would plauge me forever.


Haha, yes I'm attracted to buttons in the same way! They're just so damn irresistible!


----------



## LexiFlame (Aug 9, 2012)

Geez, I completely forgot to add my own opinion here! I'm a maybe, I would try to find out every little bit of info I could. In my intended scenario, I find out nothing... so I really don't know what I'd do! For me, it would depend on how I am financially and my gut feeling at the time. It's a hard decision, nothing I would rush into.


----------



## HAL 9000 (Aug 26, 2012)

Lexibear said:


> Oh come on, I offered higher than all the movies and shows did! It started out as $20,000 XD


OH CRAP
I misread it as $10,000! 
but $10,000,000....
gosh
See but I could enrich and save my and many others' lives with that money, while in the process only taking one. But what if it's like those "It's a Wonderful Life" things where the person I killed would have saved and helped even more people? The benefit of the doubt, dammit! And then a lot of the people who knew that person would be deeply hurt... There are just too many variables based on the unknown person, there's a chance this exchange could do more harm than good. Also, I don't deserve to choose if someone I don't know dies. So.... no.... still. (Can't I just win the lottery now? XD Everyone would be happy)


----------



## LexiFlame (Aug 9, 2012)

HAL 9000 said:


> OH CRAP
> I misread it as $10,000!
> but $10,000,000....
> gosh
> See but I could enrich and save my and many others' lives with that money, while in the process only taking one. But what if it's like those "It's a Wonderful Life" things where the person I killed would have saved and helped even more people? The benefit of the doubt, dammit! And then a lot of the people who knew that person would be deeply hurt... There are just too many variables based on the unknown person, there's a chance this exchange could do more harm than good. Also, I don't deserve to choose if someone I don't know dies. So.... no.... still. (Can't I just win the lottery now? XD Everyone would be happy)


Haha, nope, no lottery for you! *goes out and buys all the tickets!*


----------



## bellisaurius (Jan 18, 2012)

Someone in the world is always dying. Besides, it's a button. They're made for pressing.


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game (Nov 5, 2010)

Lexibear said:


> This was a story written by Richard Matheson, it has also been altered for The Twilight Zone and The Box (2009). But I wanted to know, if someone offered you this box with a button, and said that if you pushed the button, you'd receive $10,000,000 but someone, somewhere in the world would die, would you push it? Now in the original story, your SO dies, and in the TV show and movie, you yourself ended up dying because the next person pushed the button. Let's say that you are actually guaranteed that the person who dies will have no part in your life, you have never met them, and you will never know who they were, as well as you will live out your full life as if this had never happened. So what would you do?


nope. couldn't live with myself afterwards.


----------



## bales33 (Aug 8, 2012)

I wouldn't want to push it because I have no desire to have another persons death on my hands. Though the possibility's would probably lead me to think about it... but these same possibility's would probably lead me to be skeptical about doing it. I would ask the guy with the scar a thousand questions about the thing though.... the bastard should tell me how it works for choosing not to push it anyway.

But it's to be expected, I care more about lives then I do money anyway.... I mean I may be an anti-social loner but I'd never throw away a life that ain't mine to throw away, unless they were trying to take mine.


----------



## IamInnocent (Dec 23, 2011)

What can I do with those $10,000,000 dollars anyway? :bored: Well it's obvious that you can use it for solving anyone's else financial problem, saving the world from starvation and stuff and fulfilling your materialistic needs. But, I don't really think it's worth the chance. I wouldn't want to fulfill my greed for killing an anonymous person.

EDIT: Unless there's some odd circumstances like I know the people would get killed already very shortly or if I don't push the "self-destruct" button there's gonna be two or more people get blasted, then yeah. :wink:


----------



## Iridescent (Dec 30, 2011)

Knowing me, I'd probably press the button, but feel immensely guilty afterwards and make it my life's mission to find their family and give the entirety of the money to them. Due to spending 50 odd years backpacking around the world to do this, the money would be almost gone. I'd give them the last remaining dollar, apologize and go off to die in a ditch somewhere... Now that would make an interesting movie. :tongue:


----------



## The Nth Doctor (May 18, 2012)

It wouldn't be worth it. It's true that I don't normally care a whole lot about someone who I'll never see, but their life isn't worth less than mine because of that. That would make me a murderer, even if I saved a thousand lives with the money, and the guilt would ruin any pleasure I might find in having a ton of money to spend.


----------



## friction (Apr 29, 2011)

Spades said:


> I wondered if that would happen too. I wonder if this effect has a name in psychology.





me said:


> The Power of Anonymity Effect (POA effect).
> 
> The POA effect suggests that an individual or group may display behaviours that they would otherwise not if they are guaranteed that an action's consequences cannot be linked to them and therefore cannot affect them.
> 
> ...


Whatcha say?


----------



## LexiFlame (Aug 9, 2012)

IridescentDream said:


> Knowing me, I'd probably press the button, but feel immensely guilty afterwards and make it my life's mission to find their family and give the entirety of the money to them. Due to spending 50 odd years backpacking around the world to do this, the money would be almost gone. I'd give them the last remaining dollar, apologize and go off to die in a ditch somewhere... Now that would make an interesting movie. :tongue:


Hmm... I like that idea, haha! I'd definitely watch that movie.


----------



## Annietopia (Aug 16, 2011)

Never I'd never be able to live with myself if I were to do that but it does make me wonder what if the person who were to be killed was killing many others maybe then...hmmm...


----------



## Coffee Soap (Jun 25, 2012)

Being completely honest here: First I thought for a second, hmm maybe I would. $10 Mil is a lot and the person would have no relation to me whatsoever. But then I realised that even if I didn't feel guilty afterwards (which I probably would) I wouldn't be able to explain this one to God, and I'd be ashamed and he'd be disappointed forever. So my answer is a 100% no.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

I'd push it.


----------



## TheBackwardsLegsMan (Feb 19, 2012)

(Since you don't know who you're killing, I'm just going to assume that we're talking about your average citizen, not a wanted criminal or terminally ill person)

No, I wouldn't. There is no excuse for the murder of an innocent. Even in a situation where a murder could save multiple lives (such as donating the money to charity or directly paying for someone's medical procedure). The simple fact of the matter is you just ended someone's life early. The other people weren't being murdered. Through whatever process led to them being on death's doorstep, they got there either naturally or by their own actions. This random person, however, has done nothing to deserve death and is going to die in the place of these people who are dying for a reason.

Random people die all the time? With that mentality you should be a hit man. You get paid to kill people you have no involvement with, right? You're taking someone's family member away for money, ending the life of an innocent man for your own selfish reasons. It sickens me that someone could distance themselves from that fact simply because they don't know who it's happening to. (It doesn't surprise me though, I lost faith in humanity quite a while ago)


P.S. Although I said there's no excuse for killing an innocent person I would still do it to save my family. It'd still be wrong, but I could live with myself if it was for the people I care about. (I only felt the need to add this because of my answer on the "killing masses of strangers or your family thread."


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

I think I would push it, and I don't know how bad that would make me feel- I can't
be sure. But it's pretty easy to rationalize. I was in the military at one time and I 
knew that meant I might have to kill someone, maybe lots of someones just because
someone else told me to. Do you really think all enemy soldiers are evil people? I am
NOT that stupid. I knew that I may end up killing a bunch of regular people. Hell,
sometimes my country even drops bombs on civilians. They say its an accident,
maybe it is. But I would know. But I'd be rich so I could just be a drunk and shoot
myself if I got too depressed.


----------



## Raingembow (Dec 19, 2012)

Nah I mean I'd just get bored with the money anyway, besides It would weigh on my conscienceroud:


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

I wouldn't. What the hell would I do with 10 million bucks? Probably donate it all.

Except... If I donated it to things that helped save lives, that'd be pretty tempting. Killing one person to save countless others? Ughhh shit that's tempting. That's really tempting. Uh-oh. I mean, there are so many charities that do so much good.

I mean, if I think about it that way, it's a question of whether I'd kill one person to save and improve the lives of countless others. And I think I would. If I did, though, I wouldn't keep a single cent of it for myself.

Wish I hadn't voted "no" already.


----------



## Afterburner (Jan 8, 2013)

Raichu poses an interesting point, but I'd feel extremely guilty knowing I was responsible for someone's death, regardless of the number of lives the money might save. Plus, I want to help save lives anyway, and without having someone to die for that, so it's a no for me.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

FreeSpirit said:


> I think I would push it, and I don't know how bad that would make me feel- I can't be sure. But it's pretty easy to rationalize. I was in the military at one time and I knew that meant I might have to kill someone, maybe lots of someones just because someone else told me to. Do you really think all enemy soldiers are evil people? I am NOT that stupid. I knew that I may end up killing a bunch of regular people. Hell, sometimes my country even drops bombs on civilians.


That's actually a great response. How many things do normal, good people normally do where we play with lives / end them anyway? There's also lots of decisions about who gets money (like who insurance will cover, or who medical plans will and won't cover) that contribute to end of life for some who have not had the money they need given to them to live.

One button, one life, money to save others. Do people feel comfortable deciding who lives vs who dies, and being an active agent vs a passive one?


----------



## Jabberbroccoli (Mar 19, 2011)

Lol, why wouldn't I press it? I'd slam that button at least 10 times so I'd be a billionaire. If I don't care about someone, I don't care about them. Hell, I'd press it 11 times and give the 11th payment to a charity just to feel good about myself. Only an idiot wouldn't press it.


----------



## Reje (Nov 18, 2012)

I voted yes.

It's an oversimplification to say 'You can't put a price on life', because money can be used to save lives. I would press it and use the money to save many, many more lives.

If that seems horrible, think of it in a scenario where you are the person who would have to die. Would you die to save thousands of other people? If you would, if you think it would be morally right to do so, then you should surely press the button. Worrying about your own guilt afterward as a murderer is, in a way, selfish.

Of course, I would want to research how the money could be used to save lives first, to make sure it really was possible.


----------



## marked174 (Feb 24, 2010)

There is an old Wiccan saying that states that whatever energy a person puts into the world, whether it be good or bad, will be returned to the person three times.

I doubt that my perceptions completely align with this old Proverb's meaning, but I have found three ways in which the world returns our actions:

1. Directly: When you do something good or bad for someone, it will change how they treat you (usually). If you are good, then they will go out of their way to help you and if you are bad they will go out of their way to hurt you.

2. Indirectly: If you do good to someone, they will "pay it forward" in a sense and treat others good as well (usually). These good deeds, in theory, will eventually find their way back to you. Same thing with bad deeds.

3. Personally: If you do good to someone, it changes you (always). The repeated actions of a person shapes them into who they are. If they are bad to others, it costs them as it changes them from the inside over time.

So no, I wouldn't press the button.


----------



## Saira (Feb 2, 2012)

People die every second. It makes no big difference if one person dies. I'd definitely push it. And if you really feel bad about killing that one guy, you can always use those $10,000,000 and help many, many others.


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

Hypothetically speaking, yes, I'd push the button. Strangers die all the time, even as I type this. I could use the money to benefit myself and others to make up for the repercussion of pressing it.
If this managed to happen for real, I'd either not push it or push it with great hesitation and find a way to enrich the lives of many at the expense of one.


----------



## Violator Rose (Sep 23, 2011)

Raichu said:


> Except... If I donated it to things that helped save lives, that'd be pretty tempting. Killing one person to save countless others? Ughhh shit that's tempting. That's really tempting. Uh-oh. I mean, there are so many charities that do so much good.
> 
> I mean, if I think about it that way, it's a question of whether I'd kill one person to save and improve the lives of countless others. And I think I would. If I did, though, I wouldn't keep a single cent of it for myself.


Exactly, right?

I wouldn't exactly refuse any of the money, but I could definitely see myself donating most of it to various charities.

Also, am I just a weird NF? Seems like most of the NFs voted no, and most of the NTs said yes.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

I think I might. And not for some bullshit justified reason like 'people die all the time' or 'I'm just speeding up the inevitable'. Pushing the button would likely result in the death of someone who had many good years ahead of them and a family that will have to suffer. There is a serious ethical dilemma in pushing the button. Even if you used the money for a source of good in the world, it's still an 'ends justify the means' type of situation, and would go against my morals. However.. if I was presented with that choice in real life, I'm not sure I could control myself (greed) enough not to push it. I trust myself to use that money wisely, myself and my family would be set for life. 

So, I'm really not sure, but it is possible that I would push it.


----------



## knightingling (Oct 15, 2013)

I wouldn't push the button.

Firstly, I don't like instant money. I always think that if I get instant money, the chances of it disappearing instantly will also be high. Secondly, I don't want a random person to die because of me or a random choice I have made.

So the condition given was: _Let's say that you are actually guaranteed that the person who dies will have no part in your life, you have never met them, and you will never know who they were, as well as you will live out your full life as if this had never happened._

If it will apply to me if I press the button, it will also apply to other people who do, right?

If the opportunity presented itself to me and I rejected it, it would most likely be entertained by somebody who was close at that time. And if the person chooses to push the button, given the condition, there is a very low chance that the person to die would be me, since I am personally involved with the person who chose to push the button. So that means I'm safe.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

I would.


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

If I press the button, everytime I am spending that money I would see a dead person. So no. Never. Who could live with something like that?


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

Nope, definitely wouldn't do it.


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator (Jun 4, 2013)

For 10 Mil? Hell yes, i wouldn't have to work a day in my life.


----------

